# DB Auto Backup



## exestend (2. April 2016)

Hey Leute,

ich würde gern eine Automatische Datenbanksicherung erstellen wollen.
Dazu habe ich nen Script bei all inkl gefunden:
http://all-inkl.com/wichtig/anleitu...erstellen-mit-e-mail-benachrichtigung_85.html

Das Script ist schon klasse und erfüllt auch das, was ich suche.

Es ist aber eben .phpx 

Mache ich .php daraus, funktioniert es auch, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es dann auch noch "richtig" funktioniert.

50,4MB groß sind beide Datenbanken. Vergleichen lassen Sie sich nicht, weil der aufbau des dumps unterschiedlich ist.

Also frage ich euch mal: Kann das so funktionieren mit .php statt .phpx ? Eigentlich sollte es. PHP 5.6 ist installiert.

Oder: Gibt es ggf. bessere alternativen für aktuelle MySQL DB zum automatischen sichern?

Danke


----------



## sheel (3. April 2016)

Hi

Was PHPX ist hängt von der Situation ab. Eine global bekannte und verwendete Dateinamenendung
.phpx, für irgendwas anderes als PHP-Code, ist (zumindest mir) nicht bekannt.

Der Code im Link schaut wie ganz normales PHP aus.

Hast du SSH-Zugriff? SFTP und/oder FTPS eingerichtet?
Laufen die DBs innen mit InnoDB, MyIsam, ...?

PS: Dieses PHP-Programm von AllInkl ist ziemlich schlecht, sowohl von der generellen Programmierung her (Inputverarbeitung, Fehlerkontrolle; Timeouts; Charsets; Funktionsstörungen der DB und/oder unvollständige Backups bei bestimmten DB-Typen; das Ganze ist sogar so schlampig gemacht dass Rechtschreibfehler drin sind...) als auch sicherheitsmäßig (keine Zugriffskontrolle, nirgends. Jeder kann deine ganze DB bekommen, sogar ohne das Script selber ausführen zu müssen). Bitte nicht verwenden.


----------



## exestend (3. April 2016)

Hallo sheel,

ja, ist nen rootserver. Nen Test und Spielsystem.

Würde auch andere Varianten bevorzugen statt php. Konnte nur leider nichts viel finden was wirklich brauchbare backups macht und diese dann in Ordner /var/www/backups/ schiebt z.B.


----------



## sheel (3. April 2016)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> InnoDB, MyIsam, ...?


----------



## exestend (4. April 2016)

Ohje, ja man sollte schon alle Fragen des Helfenden beantworten. Tut mir leid.



sheel hat gesagt.:


> Laufen die DBs innen mit InnoDB, MyIsam, ...?


Es handelt sich um eine "InnoDB".



sheel hat gesagt.:


> Hast du SSH-Zugriff? SFTP und/oder FTPS eingerichtet?


SSH - Ja
SFTP - Ja
FTPS - Ja
FTP - Ja

Server:
RootServer

Falls relevant
PHP 5.6

Danke


----------

